# DMZ or Sdrol-Epi bridge



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 19, 2010)

I am planning my next run and trying to decide which would be best. Ive been training and working out for many years. 33 years old, 210lbs 14% body fat. I have several PH runs under my belt. I was looking into doing a 6-7 week Sdrol into Epi bridge. 

My goal was to increase lean body mass and strength and work on some sprinting speed before my trip to Afghanistan next year. Now with the PT Im having to do I need to work more on speed and endurance and may have to do some 5 mile ruck marches with 50lbs along with running 4-5 miles at a time. 

Im wondering if the s-drol/epi bridge will have more sides and be less effective (especially shin splints and back pumps) when focusing more on strength/endurance while losing or maintaining body fat. Or would the Super DMZ Rx be more attuned to my newer goals. What do you all think? Or is there another you suggest?


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 20, 2010)

my vote: SD epi bridge!

what SD clone are you going to use?


----------



## MDR (Sep 20, 2010)

SD is effective, but can come with a host of sides.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 20, 2010)

^how are the sides with DMZ compared to SD? (I believe they are quite similar compounds)?


----------



## MDR (Sep 21, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> ^how are the sides with DMZ compared to SD? (I believe they are quite similar compounds)?



I've been out of the designer steroid deal for awhile.  I do know that SD is a full-blown steroid, and can have some pretty drastic sides.  Some folks seem to do pretty well on it, and others have more problems.  My main problem when I took SD was lethargy.  I had to overcome this on a daily basis.  It was also very suppressive in my case.  Hopefully DMZ isn't quite as harsh, but having no experience, I can only go by what I've read.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 21, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> my vote: SD epi bridge!
> 
> what SD clone are you going to use?



I was looking at the beastdrol and epistrong. 

IVe also been looking at the Super DMZ they are pushing. Supposedly with the azine bond it produces less sides. The only sides I usually get is elevated blood pressure and shin/calf splints. Im mostly worried about any sides that will shut down some hard core cardio that I will have to do.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> I've been out of the designer steroid deal for awhile. I do know that SD is a full-blown steroid, and can have some pretty drastic sides. Some folks seem to do pretty well on it, and others have more problems. My main problem when I took SD was lethargy. I had to overcome this on a daily basis. It was also very suppressive in my case. Hopefully DMZ isn't quite as harsh, but having no experience, I can only go by what I've read.


 
yeah, I've found running Dermacrine with SD to have many benefits...keeps libido up and lethargy down.



cavtrooper96 said:


> I was looking at the beastdrol and epistrong.
> 
> IVe also been looking at the Super DMZ they are pushing. Supposedly with the azine bond it produces less sides. The only sides I usually get is elevated blood pressure and shin/calf splints. Im mostly worried about any sides that will shut down some hard core cardio that I will have to do.


 
if you're worried about pumps, add 5g of Taurine per day.

I've heard good things about beastdrol, but it's hard to really know when there's so many n2bm reps running around the forums...the price is kinda rough for a sd clone though.

as mentioned above, if you're doing this all OTC, add some dhea and/or pregnenalone (I like dermacrine), or 4AD (AMS still has liquid 4AD) to keep some sides at bay.  

just my 2 cents.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 21, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> yeah, I've found running Dermacrine with SD to have many benefits...keeps libido up and lethargy down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PCT wont be OTC. I have plenty of prescription Nova and Clomid. I have a big bulk tub of taurine and supplement 5+ grams along with potassium. It helps with the calf and back pumps but shin splints are still a killer. I agree the Beastdrol is a little pricey at $45 but I dont trust a lot of the others that are out right now and I know for sure N2BM is reputable. Another reason Im looking at the SuperDMZ buy 2 get one free. If I go with the Sdrol I will definitely run some dermacrine.


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 22, 2010)

MDR said:


> I've been out of the designer steroid deal for awhile. I do know that SD is a full-blown steroid, and can have some pretty drastic sides. Some folks seem to do pretty well on it, and others have more problems. My main problem when I took SD was lethargy. I had to overcome this on a daily basis. It was also very suppressive in my case. Hopefully DMZ isn't quite as harsh, but having no experience, I can only go by what I've read.


 

no sides at all on the super dmz bro,seriously!  slight lethargy that went away when I upped the carbs just a bit!

great gains,with several more days to go!!


----------



## MDR (Sep 22, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> no sides at all on the super dmz bro,seriously!  slight lethargy that went away when I upped the carbs just a bit!
> 
> great gains,with several more days to go!!



Very cool.  I always loved the gains with SD, but it really made me feel like shit.  D-bol, on the other hand, makes me feel fantastic!  That's my kicker of choice these days.  I don't run oral only cycles.


----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 24, 2010)

dimethazine is two superdrol molecules with an azine bond. the azine bond basically makes it less potent (less anabolic), but more androgenic than superdrol.

if you ran superdrol, I would recomend keeping the dosage at 10mg each day.

I've got a bottle of epi strong waiting to be ran, so cant comment on how well it will work for your needs. last epi product i ran was estane, and i felt nothing from it. not even shut down. so i dont know.

another option would be a halodrol clone like helladrol ran at 50-75mg for 6 weeks.

there are a couple of companies that provide you enough to run 6 week cycles w/o having to buy more than one bottle.

but I think a 6 week hd cycle is more what you are looking for.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 24, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> dimethazine is two superdrol molecules with an azine bond. the azine bond basically makes it less potent (less anabolic), but more androgenic than superdrol.
> 
> if you ran superdrol, I would recomend keeping the dosage at 10mg each day.
> 
> ...



With my original goals the Sdrol/Epi was more of what I was looking for but now because of this upcoming deployment I need to focus on speed and endurance while recomping I ran H-drol on my last run by CEL with Pstanz by CEL and it was crap. Im sure it was just CEL being their last batch of everything underdosing and /or not even using the right compound. 

Im seriously thinking just finally moving to the real gear for this next one. I was looking at maybe turinabol with a boldenone base for my goals. I did an oral bold PH last year and had pretty good results with it.


----------



## jbryand101b (Sep 24, 2010)

superdrol and epistane are real gear just so you know.

as far as what they are, oral methylated steroids, no difference between dianabol, superdrol, oral turinabol, epistane, halodrol, pheraplex, ect.

these are all 17aa oral steroids, with different properties to them.

due to the lethargy, and pumps, I dont think superdrol will be a good option for you, at least, not at a dosage over 10mg's.

epistane, possibly.

but good luck with w/e you decide.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 25, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> superdrol and epistane are real gear just so you know.
> 
> as far as what they are, oral methylated steroids, no difference between dianabol, superdrol, oral turinabol, epistane, halodrol, pheraplex, ect.
> 
> ...



I new the s-drol was real. I didnt know the epi and hdrol were. I thought they were PH's that converted once digested in the body?


----------

